# Destroyed GTO's



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

This is quite upsetting, considering that not that many were sold new.
Damaged PONTIAC GTO for sale - auto salvage, car wrecks, car salvage, wrecked motorcycles


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I've checked out that site along with a couple others from time to time... sad but I view them as donors


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

looked at every one and the wheel were rolling but after see how badly damaged they are I think I will pass. I really liked the white one but every corner was banged up. To think some one would buy these cars and fix um up and resell them. These are cars you get to drag or road race, strip them down and redo them with roll cages and keep your nice one in the garage----Danfigg


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder the history on this one with only 4K miles on it, no damage just primer, theft recovery?
http://www.vehbidz.com/291531881,auction_id,auction_details


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

canadianGTO said:


> This is quite upsetting, considering that not that many were sold new.
> Damaged PONTIAC GTO for sale - auto salvage, car wrecks, car salvage, wrecked motorcycles


This was upsetting too.....

Brand new on the way to dealers and those awaiting the car they specifically ordered. 32 destroyed 2005 GTOs.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> This was upsetting too.....
> 
> Brand new on the way to dealers and those awaiting the car they specifically ordered. 32 destroyed 2005 GTOs.
> View attachment 10072
> View attachment 10073


I just threw up.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

was this anyones car on here? i thought i remember someone painting the gto white

http://www.vehbidz.com/291505640,auction_id,auction_details


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

Like the one that has /KILLS/ under Title.

I can see a state regulation that says that if anyone was killed that it should be made known on the Title.

Also noticed a lot of side accidents look suspiciously like front ends. (-%

tino


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Very few new model GTOs in Columbia, SC, but I've seen a yellow one. Hope it's not the one on the salvage site shown as being in Columbia; that wreck was, at the very least, very painful. Nothing much to salvage either.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Why is the GTO such a porker My 77 Chevy Monza weighs alot less and is not much smaller. I'Ve parked them side by side and yes the GTO is bigger but not by much maybe a few inches. My Chevy Monza has a 383 stroker cast iron block aluminum heads and a turbo 350 trans with a 3000 stall converter. The car is a solid body car for a unibody and has a full intererior. I drag race it with slick and it launches straight with no chasis flex that I know of. I heard that the GTO has lot of suspension parts which are made of cast iron. I would of thought a car with an all aluminum motor and tranny would be alot lighter-------Danfigg

75-80 Chevy Monza
Wheel Base----97.0 in (2,464 mm) 
Length --------179.3 in (4,554 mm) (2+2) 
Width ---------65.4 in (1,661 mm) 
Height --------50.2 in (1,275 mm) (2+2) 
Curb weight ---2,800 lb (1,270 kg) 

04-06 GTO
Wheel Base---109.8 in (2789 mm) 
Length --------189.8 in (4821 mm) 
Width ---------72.5 in (1842 mm) 
Height --------54.9 in (1394 mm) 
Curb weight ---1690 kg (3725 lbs


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Safety comes with a price which in this case = weight


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Exactly, light weight cheap interior in the Monza, no air bags, computer, electronics or quality. Monza is one up on the pinto, it doesn't blow up in a rear impact, but beyond that, it's a great light weight car with little safety engineered into it. GTO is stuffed full of heavy parts in a small package. The GTO seats look fat in an old GTO..


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*OOps wrong post*

sorry I was supposed to post this in the stripped post. Im sure I threw some of you for a loop yes the newer cars have more safety features and I wish we could get the weight of a complete shell less motor tranny interior and electro goodies. On of these wrecker GTO's would be a good start for a drag race car and totally strip all the stuff out of it---Danfigg


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

At least they'll be salvagable...with the exception of the burned out ones. They're organ donors basically.


----------

